# OOC Spycraft: Blood Money, Table of contents



## Game Control (Apr 10, 2002)

To help keep things straight, here is a table of contents for the Spycraft campaign.  I'll edit it to keep it current.

It's OOC so anyone can post.  Might as well use this thread for comment if you want.  I'm subscribed to the thread so I'll know if someone posted.

Spycraft Campaign Charter

This where the guidelines and house rules are found.  It is part contract between GC and PCs and part general announcement board for the campaign.

The Rogue Gallery

Meet the Villains.  Oh, and the agents too! 

The Briefing 

Where you'll be introduced to the agents and learn about a new strain of tuberculosis located in Zimbawe that might be linked to an ageing French terrorist.  Fun, eh?

Gear up!

Boys (and one girl) with toys.  You'll see that this is a health conscious bunch; they're ready for the ebola virus!

The African Dream

What is the African dream?  A bunch of rich white folk having fun in a _faux_ retro Victorian manor, of course!  Read on as our intrepid agents follow their first lead and of course head into trouble.

Regrouping 

Where the agents get back together at the safehouse and entertain a Company guest.

Road to Binga 

Where, I believe, our heroes are off to Binga.

Medecin Sans Frontière

Again our heroes split up and this time Luddite and Tokiwong are off to investigate the Doctor Gournay. 

The Lion's Share

Tokiwong invites Lana Gauthier to the restaurant for a chat. 

The Warehouse 

The agents are reunited and have hopefully cornered their target in a warehouse at the harbor.

 Part II briefing

No rest for the wicked!

Atlanta

A new town to play in.


The Catalina Motel
Day 2
The IBM tower
Hunting Armstrong

Day 2 was busy and frankly a little confusing if you don't pay attention.  Start with the Back at the Catalina thread and try to follow!

To be continued...

--------

Misceleanous OOC thread (for my sake more than yours)

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11265


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 10, 2002)

[OOC: Just wanted to say that the African Dream link is taking me to the Gearing Up thread. All the others seem fine. Thank you for making this table of contents - it helps!]


----------



## Game Control (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks, I've corrected it.

And no need to write OOC, the whole thread is OOC!


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 10, 2002)

*Thanks that helps...*

Thanx man that helps... oh and kicking arse game so far... I am liking it... glad to be aboard


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 11, 2002)

*LURKER ABOVE*

Got to say your stories great so far - I'm just jealous that I missed the start and can't be a character in it

(Otherthing is I've only got the Spycraftlite download and not the full book - but hey I can lurk)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: LURKER ABOVE*



			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Got to say your stories great so far - I'm just jealous that I missed the start and can't be a character in it
> 
> (Otherthing is I've only got the Spycraftlite download and not the full book - but hey I can lurk) *





Sweeeet a fan... wohoo... I feel so popular now...


----------



## lp (Apr 11, 2002)

Actually I'm lurking too, couldn't get my character done because I'm in the middle of finals. (Actually I should be studying right now, I have one in 7 hours) Really enjoying the feel of the game so far, will try to emulate it when I start my local campaign.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 11, 2002)

Thanks for the support.

I must be doing one or two things right.  Now if I only knew what these things are...

I got to say that I'm particularly proud of the simple fact that I'm successfully doing it in a foreign language.  I learned English mostly in school and by watching the Simpsons!


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 11, 2002)

Wow! You're doing this in a foreign language? I'm extremely impressed! Me, despite studying it for 3 years, can barely speak a word of French. Oh well.

This game is very exciting, and I'd like to add my praises as well.


----------



## drs (Apr 12, 2002)

'nother reader 'ere, absolutely love your game ! It's inspired me to go out and by spycraft now


----------



## Alexander Roman (Apr 12, 2002)

You're doing a _fantastic_ job! I'm loving it. Very happy that I managed to get my character in under the wire...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2002)

I got an action die.... woohoo... and yeh man doing good


----------



## Luddite (Apr 12, 2002)

wheee....thud.

I must say I was excited.  I going like "Okay, we have been in Harare for 4 hours and already we have blown our cover."  But otherwise you guys did great for little co-ordination.  

And Congrats on the Action Die for GhostFox and Toki.  

Now lets see what is in store for us next, As the Thickens begins to Plot.  

-Luddite


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 12, 2002)

And I am not out of this yet!!

I've downed two guards, had three shoot at me (hit once), had my gun jam, disarmed an attacker, and now am locked in hand to hand with a knife-wielding killer who has already cut me!

Oh man. . . the life of a soldier.


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 12, 2002)

*New Thread*

Ladies and gents, I've started a new thread called "Regrouping"


----------



## Game Control (Apr 15, 2002)

*bum* for the new thread.


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 15, 2002)

Repost from Tactics:

<<I think next time I'll require an AD before attempting the shot. It would be more in line with the overall mechanics of the game. 

Normally you roll a threat then expand an AD 

For a call shot you'd expand an AD and then make a tougher than normal shot. >> 


How would you like us to type this? 


Called Shot: I shoot at the tire and hope to cause it to explode. (+6* 1/- O) 

Something like that?


----------



## Luddite (Apr 15, 2002)

Next on TCM, Bob Hope and Bing Crosby have a whirlwind tour of comedy and excitement in :

Road to Binga 

Also staring your favorites from the Spycraft PBP game here at EN World.

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steel Ronin _Called Shot: I shoot at the tire and hope to cause it to explode. (+6* 1/- O)
> 
> Something like that? [/B]




Well, say it's a called shot and mention the AD expanditure so I'm sure you knwo what you,re doing.  No need for the asterisk on a called shot; the asterisk means you wish to activate a critical threat and a called shot is already treated as a critical success if it hits.

I doubt I'll allow these sort of things against a henchman or mastermind (or PCs); it would be anticlimatic.  But against vehicles and minions, why not.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 21, 2002)

Bump for the new thread; the Lion's Share


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 22, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *Bump for the new thread; the Lion's Share *




and all we really want to know is Kim going to score tonight baby!!!


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 22, 2002)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *
> 
> and all we really want to know is Kim going to score tonight baby!!! *




that is what I am talking about!!!


----------



## kaboom (Apr 23, 2002)

What is Spycraftlite?


----------



## Game Control (Apr 23, 2002)

Simplified rules to play Spycraft.  They can be dowloaded here


----------



## Game Control (Apr 29, 2002)

*bumb* for The Warehouse


----------



## Game Control (May 9, 2002)

Bump; the Campaign has moved to AEG'S board.


----------



## Operative Xeno (May 10, 2002)

*Ghostfox Fan Club*

Hey guys another lurker here.
You're doing a great job GC. Keep up the good work.
I realise that you've got a full team, but if you ever need a Face/Wheel to do some freelance work, look me up. 

BTW do you guys have the address for the Ghostfox Fan Club?

Kim, Next time you come down under gimme a call. We'll do lunch.

Templeton Slade
Operative Xeno


----------



## Tokiwong (May 10, 2002)

_Kim smirks and takes a drink of his scotch..._

"Hey no problem man... I am all about having some fun down under... I hear the women are excellent..."

Glad to see another lurker... GC has been great... he knows his stuff... oh and as far as the Ghost-Fox fan club... talk to me... I am the el presidente


----------



## Game Control (May 11, 2002)

Bump for  Part II briefing


----------



## Game Control (May 15, 2002)

Bump for Atlanta


----------



## Game Control (Jun 2, 2002)

Bump for edit


----------

